# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si perkthehet ne shqip!

## thinking

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj:  si perkthehet ne shqip fjalia " I care about you" as if you are saying it to a friend. 

Nuk mundem ta perkthej dot ne shqip dhe  besoj se si gjithmone dikush do ta dije pergjigjen.

Faleminderit!

Thinking

----------


## cupo

thuja anglisht se shqip s'njit shume... vetem nqs do me u duk si kujdestare  :uahaha:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

egzaktsisht perkthimi i bi "perkujdesem per ty" lol po te kam xhan sikur ka mo kuptim 
ka ca shprehje si perkthe dit ne shqip tamom tamom kshuqe... lol

----------


## mystery-guy

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!
> 
> Kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj:  si perkthehet ne shqip fjalia " I care about you" as if you are saying it to a friend. 
> 
> Nuk mundem ta perkthej dot ne shqip dhe  besoj se si gjithmone dikush do ta dije pergjigjen.
> 
> Faleminderit!
> 
> Thinking


Pak a shume:
"Merakosem per ty" ose "ta dua te miren"

----------


## Kijoko

mund te jete edhe : 
"kujdesem per ty",
" mendoj per ty"
" dua tia di per ty"

----------


## Silk

une e shoh si te kunderten e 

*s'me behet vone per ty*

dmth 

*te kam per zemer*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!
> 
> Kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj:  si perkthehet ne shqip fjalia " I care about you" as if you are saying it to a friend. 
> 
> Nuk mundem ta perkthej dot ne shqip dhe  besoj se si gjithmone dikush do ta dije pergjigjen.
> 
> Faleminderit!
> 
> Thinking



Une e perkthej me ket metoden time ---->> "Me plas per ty" ose "e vras mendjen per ty" . (lol)

----------


## Larsus

jam dakort me misteriozin: "Ta kam merakun" do ishte afer kontekstit te shoqerise e tipit "me vje keq per ty" 


"une hallin/merakun tend kam"

----------


## thinking

Faleminderit  per sygjerimet tuaja. 

Une doja ta perdorja ne kontekstin e vijushem : I care about you and I will always be there for you. You know, as a good friend.

Flm perseri! 
Thinking

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

fjala qe nuk kam pasur mundesi ta perkthej ne anglisht nga shqipja: trim, ose trim me flete.
Jipni nje pergjigje sa me te perafert ose te sakte.

----------


## kiniku

> fjala qe nuk kam pasur mundesi ta perkthej ne anglisht nga shqipja: trim, ose trim me flete.
> Jipni nje pergjigje sa me te perafert ose te sakte.



Po a nuk mund ti thuash thjesht trim?

----------


## thinking

une them: brave as in a brave man.


Per trimin me flete nuk besoj se ka fjale ekuivalente por braveheart mendoj une ka kuptim te afert.

----------


## mario_kingu

I care about you


 ne fjlaroin shqip shum fjal  nuk perkthen tamam sic e kuptojm ne ne english  but

 I care about you dmth like [dua tia di per ty] [perkujdesem per ty]

dmth dicka qe ti per ate person mendon os eme mir do  :buzeqeshje: ))))))))

----------


## Baby^Doll

> fjala qe nuk kam pasur mundesi ta perkthej ne anglisht nga shqipja: trim, ose trim me flete.
> Jipni nje pergjigje sa me te perafert ose te sakte.


brave them dhe une

----------


## Egla-tina

te dua te mire .Me mire keshtu sepse te them te drejten me vure ne mendime dhe prap nuk po me vjen nje fjale me e pershtatshme per kete thenie ne shqip ..sorry

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

si thuhen ne shqip e jo perafersisht
>Frustrated, Guess

----------


## mystery-guy

> si thuhet ne shqip e jo perafersisht
> Frustrated
> Guess


Nen presion...

----------


## SKUTHI

ueeeeeee t'gjith ju e keni nje t'ardhme per perkthyes:PppP

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

E shoh qe asnjeri nuk kane ndonje perkthim per fjalet e lartme ose nuk po e merr seriozisht pyetjen.
Une do jap nje perkthim per _Diikush-in_ per fjalen kayak = kaike
 :peshku:

----------


## thinking

Per frustrated  mbase eshte me e ngjashme me fjalen e/i irrituar

----------

